# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  منظور از کلمه عبور توی سایت سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟

## Zigzag

منطور از کلمه عبور توی سایت سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟
از کجا بیارم کلمه عبوروووو
بگید تورو خدااااا

----------


## Zigzag

وای بچه ها یکی یه کمکی بکنه
شمازه تلفنم میزنم میگه اشتباهه

----------


## LEA

شماره تلفن ایرانسل بدید 

برا رمز عبور کدملی بزنید ببینید میشه

----------


## Django

*منم هم اومدم سوابقم رو چک کنم همین داستان بود.
سالها پیش با همین شماره سیم کارتم سوابق رو نشون میداد حال مشکل چیه خدا میداند!
اگر موفق شدید لطفا در پیام خصوصی به من هم اطلاع بدید ممنون*

----------


## pouria.sh

> منطور از کلمه عبور توی سایت سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟
> از کجا بیارم کلمه عبوروووو
> بگید تورو خدااااا


اگه اشتباه نکنم باید از مدرستون بگیرید
از جایی که ازش فارغ التحصیل شدید

----------

